# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] Φύσημα σε Pioneer CT-4141A

## Christos E

Μετά από πολλά χρόνια που δεν το χρησιμοποιούσα (ήταν πλήρως λειτουργικό την τελευταία φορά) είπα να το ξαναβάλω μπρος ώστε να μεταφέρω κάποιες κασέτες που τα "αρχεία" τους δεν βρίσκονται... (εγώ και άλλοι στις πρώτες μας λέξεις κτλ...)

Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι βάζοντας οποιαδήποτε κασέτα να παίξει κάνει ένα απίστευτο βουητό-φύσημα, ειδικά όσο αυξάνεται και η ένταση και τα VU meters παίζουν σαν τρελά μπρος-πίσω.   Αυτό το παίξιμο το κάνει σε μικρότερο βαθμό ακόμα και αν δεν έχω κασέτα μέσα και πατήσω το play.

Έχετε καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει? Καθάρισα ότι μπορούσα αλλά μία από τα ίδια. Εσωτερικά δεν παρατηρώ κάτι οφθαλμοφανές (τουλάχιστον για μένα)

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ezizu

Βάλε μια κασέτα στο κασετόφωνο ,*που να είναι όμως είτε άγραφη  ή να μην σε νοιάζει που θα διαγραφεί * ,* και στην συνέχεια πάτα το REC  και μετά από 1 δευτερόλεπτο το STOP. Επανέλαβέ το αυτό ( REC - STOP )  μερικές φορές ( π.χ. 10 -15  ) και γράψε μας αν άλλαξε κάτι.

** Με την διαδικασία του REC - STOP που σου προτείνω ,θα διαγραφεί σίγουρα ότι έχει η κασέτα στο σημείο εκείνο.Για αυτό πρόσεξε να χρησιμοποιήσεις κασέτα, που το περιεχόμενό της να σου είναι παντελώς  άχρηστο .*

----------


## Christos E

Σήφη έκανα αυτό που είπες και δεν άλλαξε απολύτως τίποτα.

Καμία άλλη ιδέα?

----------


## gep58

καθάρισε καλά τις επαφές του μεταγωγού play-rec.... ξέρεις εκείνο το μακρυνάρι...

----------


## Christos E

Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω.... Ποιο μακρυνάρι? Ακόμα δεν το έχω ανοίξει τελείως για να δω τα πάντα

----------


## ezizu

Εσωτερικά στο κασετόφωνο ,όπως λέει και ο Γιώργος ( gep58 ) ,υπάρχει ο διακόπτης επιλογής PLAY / REC  ( συνήθως είναι μακρόστενος με μία μεταλλική ντίζα για την κίνησή του ). Ρίξε του λίγο κατάλληλο spray επαφών με λάδι ,δούλεψέ τον λίγο  ( είτε με το χέρι ,είτε όπως σου περιγράφω στο ποστ#2 και δοκίμασε μετά αν άλλαξε κάτι. Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις ποιος διακόπτης είναι ,ανέβασε μια φωτογραφία να σε βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## Christos E

Ok ok τον βρήκα τον μεταγωγικό διακόπτη. Όταν το είδα το φαντάστηκα ότι θα ήταν αυτό και ένα απλό πάτημα του play και του rec μου έλυσε την απορία. Έριξα σπρέι με λάδι επαφών το έπαιξα και λίγο με το χέρι και το φύσημα έφυγε σχεδόν τελείως. 

Όμως εμφανίστηκε ένα άλλο πρόβλημα που δεν μου ήταν φανερό από πριν (στο άμαθο αυτί με τα ακουστικά αφού δεν έχω εδώ τον ενισχυτή. Θα προσπαθήσω να το περιγράψω απλά γιατί δεν ξέρω πως να το πω. Ο ήχος είναι σαν να ανεβοκατεβαίνει, σαν να υπάρχει μία ταλάντωση και να ανεβοκατεβάζει τον ήχο και μάλιστα με διαφορετική συχνότητα σε κάθε κανάλι (αριστερό-δεξί). Βάζω και ένα βίντεο για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ (φαίνεται από τις βελόνες) ο ήχος δεν είναι και τόσο καλός γιατί είναι από τα ακουστικά.




Έχετε καμία ιδέα γι αυτό?

----------


## ezizu

Αν όντως έχει καθαρίσει καλά ο διακόπτης  PLAY - REC με το spray ,τότε αυτό ,μάλλον για πρόβλημα με πυκνωτές θα έλεγα ότι μοιάζει.
Δεν ανεβάζεις κάνα δύο φωτογραφίες με την πλακέτα και τα εξαρτήματα,

----------


## Christos E

Ok ευχαριστώ. Όταν βρω λίγο παραπάνω χρόνο (ΣΚ) θα βγάλω τις πλακέτες για να τις βγάλω φωτογραφίες και θα τις ανεβάσω να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας.

----------


## Christos E

Επειδή με ψιλοκαίει και το σκέφτομαι... είπα να βγάλω κάποιες φωτογραφίες έτσι χωρίς να βγάλω τα καλώδια. Αν τελικά δεν μπορεί να βγει συμπέρασμα από αυτές το ΣΚ θα βγάλω άλλες αφού τις αφαιρέσω από το κασετόφωνο. 
Ο μεταγωγικός διακόπτης δεν είναι αυτός στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία?
1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg4.jpg

----------


## gep58

> ένα απλό πάτημα του play και του rec μου έλυσε την απορία


Χρήστο μόνο ο μεταγωγός της 2ης φωτό ενεργοποιείται με το πάτημα του REC ή μήπως και ο άλλος (-οι) της πρώτης ;;;
η κασέτα που βάζεις να παίξει είναι σίγουρα σωστά γραμμένη ;;;
πάντως τώρα που ξαναβλέπω μια τέτοια συσκευή του παρελθόντος μου έρχεται στο μυαλό το χιλιοειπωμένο από διάφορους φίλους ... "καλά ρε... και που βγάζεις άκρη εδώ μέσα ;"... 
πράγματι άλλες εποχές !!!!

----------


## Christos E

Ουπς έχεις δίκιο και οι άλλοι είναι. Δεν τους είχα προσέξει γιατί είχα βρει τον άλλο και λέω αυτός είναι. Θα καθαρίσω και αυτούς από αύριο. Η κασέτα είναι σίγουρα καλή αλλά το φαινόμενο εμφανίζεται πάντα. Ακόμα και με άδεια κασέτα που μόλις έχω ανοίξει αλλά και όταν πατάω το play και δεν έχω καν κασέτα μέσα!!!

----------


## ezizu

Όντως πρέπει να καθαρίσεις οπωσδήποτε τους δύο διακόπτες στην πρώτη φωτογραφία και μετά να δεις αν λύθηκε το πρόβλημα .
Καλό είναι βέβαια να καθαρίσεις /λιπάνεις και όλους τους άλλους διακόπτες /επιλογείς που έχει το κασετόφωνο, καθώς επίσης να αλλάξεις και  μερικούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές ( κάποιοι οπτικά από τις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται να έχουν πρόβλημα ,αλλά λόγω ηλικίας νομίζω ότι μάλλον θα πρέπει να τους αλλάξεις όλους για να <<ξανανιώσει>> το κασετόφωνο ,εφόσον βέβαια σε ενδιαφέρει κάτι τέτοιο ).

----------


## Christos E

Οκ θα αρχίσω με το καθάρισμα και για τους πυκνωτές σιγά σιγά γιατί θα πρέπει να τους συγκεντρώσω. Θα μπορούσες αν είναι εύκολο να μου επισημάνεις σε μία φωτογραφία ποιοί είναι αυτοί που οπτικά έχουν θέμα για να μαθαίνω???

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους που βοηθάνε.

ΥΓ. Κεφαλή αποκλείεται να είναι?

----------


## ezizu

Για να καταλάβεις, θα σου πω έναν πυκνωτή ,για παράδειγμα, που οπτικά μοιάζει προβληματικός. 
 Ο πυκνωτής, στην πρώτη φωτογραφία ( που φαίνονται και οι δύο διακόπτες PLAY / REC ), αυτός ακριβώς που βρίσκεται κάτω από το δάχτυλό σου ,δίπλα στην κόκκινη  αντίσταση. 
Φαίνεται σαν να έχει ξεχειλώσει το πλαστικό περίβλημά του και κοντεύει να βγει τελείως από το μεταλλικό  <<καπάκι >> του πυκνωτή.  
Αν παρατηρήσεις τον πυκνωτή ακριβώς κάτω από αυτόν  που σου υποδεικνύω  ( ή και τον ακόμα παρακάτω ), θα δεις την διαφορά που έχουν στο μεταλλικό << καπάκι >> .
 Αυτό το παράδειγμα βέβαια, δεν σημαίνει πως είναι σωστοί και όποιοι  δεν φαίνονται κάπως έτσι ή δεν φαίνονται να είναι φουσκωμένοι κ.λ.π. ,στην περίπτωσή σου μάλλον θα πρέπει  να αλλαχτούν όλοι λόγο ηλικίας  των πυκνωτών ( φυσιολογικά θα έχουν ξεραθεί και θα έχουν χάσει την χωρητικότητά τους, μετά από τόσα χρόνια) .

Υ.Γ. Χρησιμοποιώ την λέξη << καπάκι >> για να γίνει ευκολότερα  κατανοητό ,αυτό που προσπαθώ να σου περιγράψω.

----------


## Christos E

Σήφη κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι λες για τους πυκνωτές. Τελικά καθάρισα και τους 3 μεταγωγικούς διακόπτες με ειδικό σπρέι και το κασσετόφωνο λειτουργεί άψογα (τουλάχιστον στα αυτιά μου)!!!!! Δεν άλλαξα κανένα πυκνωτή ακόμα. Το έκλεισα αλλά σημείωσα όσους περισσότερους πυκνωτές μπορούσα για να κάνω μία πρώτη αγορά πυκνωτών ώστε με την πρώτη ευκαιρία να τους αλλάξω.

Σας ευχαριστώ πάαααααααρα πολύ όλους που με βοηθήσατε!!!!

ΥΓ. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να καθαρίσω τα συρρόμενα ποτενσιόμετρα του volume? Κάνει το λάδι επαφών σε σπρέι?

----------

